# A short but  interesting article for those who really   hate spiders.



## greybeard (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2018)

You. Are. ROTTEN!


----------



## Rammy (Oct 29, 2018)

Thats too cool.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 4, 2018)

UGHHHHH...NASTY


----------

